# Egg Eater Found!!



## mlandrum (Dec 14, 2015)

Been having my eggs destroyed the last several day, went out after dark to check if i could find out what's doing it and look what i found!!!


----------



## Dutch (Dec 14, 2015)

Thats a nice smilin jack! Fatten him up and serve him with some sweet taters


----------



## Kawaliga (Dec 15, 2015)

Preacher, ya'll are both smilin'.


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 15, 2015)

Glad you caught the little thief!  Eat More Possum!


----------



## James Vincent (Jan 2, 2016)

Looks pretty fat


----------



## obligated (Jan 2, 2016)

I had nine chicks this Spring that a possum grabbed out of my  porch.He wont ever do it again!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 2, 2016)

time fer da qwentytoo


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 2, 2016)

Fatten it up on cornbread then kill, singe, gut, and roast.


----------



## Russ Toole (Feb 21, 2016)

Everything has to eat.


----------



## rvick (Feb 22, 2016)

My wife has one at the barn. She named her Tammy Faye cause of the eye shadow.


----------

